

A Safer JS Environment - donohoe
http://webreflection.blogspot.com/2012/08/a-safer-js-environment.html?m=1

======
quarterto
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4415798>

------
todd3834
I hear about the global namespace problem with JS often and I have always
accepted as a real issue. However, after thinking about it, I can't really
recall it ever being a big problem for me. Perhaps that is because I've
learned to use closures..?

~~~
city41
There will always be _something_ in the global namespace under current JS
environments (in the browser anyway). As long as people are aware of what that
means it's very rarely an actual problem.

